
Ahead of Launch, New-Look Profile Avatars Hitting Chrome OS - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/ahead-of-launch-new-look-profile-avatars-hitting-chrome-os/
======
liquidm
I can't say that I'm a fan of these new avatars. I think that Google is making
some serious blunders on the graphics front. For example, I thought that the
old chrome logo was beautiful until they changed it into the super simplistic
icon that it is now. I think that new technology like the Chrome OS should be
accompanied by high tech or modernist-looking logos and graphics.

